# Hello! Advice about "Triggers"



## Bex1988 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello everyone, I'm Rebecca (Bex) and I'm 20 from Colchester, Essex. 3 weeks ago after 4 months of awful symptoms I finally got diagnosed with IBS! I just was intrested? My first major reactions of IBS was triggerd by having any wheat products? I would have major bloating, horrible admonial pains and when I went to the toilet it was diffuclt to go and I bled. I was tested for coeliacs disaese and came back negative. However when I saw a specialost he said I may have a small wheat intolerance linked to the IBS. I cut it out for a month, still had the odd pains which I put down to stress and did lose some weight. The about two weeks ago I really wanted some bread, So i had a normal wheat bread sandwich and prepared to feel awful...Execpt it never happend! For a whole 2 weeks I have eaten wheat and been fine. However on holiday I noticed the pain was the way it was with the wheat before and triggerd quickly to fizzy drinks and fruit juice? I'm just wondering is it normal for your triggers to change? Or ahould I stop eating wheat incase it comes back with avengance?Thankyou!xxx


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people find that IBS had good days and bad days that have nothing to do with food triggers. Things like physical stress (are you getting enough sleep, exericies) or mental stress are the things that are more likely to determine if it is a good day or a bad day. IBS also can change in severity over time almost like it has a will of its own.Some people find that when the IBS is flared up for other reasons some foods may be harder to tolerate than during times when the IBS is a bit calmer.So if you are in a time where wheat isn't bothering you, it probably isn't worth eliminating it completely forever. But it may be one of those foods that when the IBS acts up for other reasons you may need to cut back on.It can also be a matter of the entire diet vs one particular food. A lot of the problems are because IBSers often don't tolerate the normal increases in gas production from certain foods as well as people without IBS. So it may be at any one time you can tolerate a couple of pieces of bread or one soft drink with the corn syrup or the carbonation (either can be a trigger), but if you have too many of those items in a meal or over the course of the day you get over the amount of total gas you can tolerate well.


----------

